# GE and Modified Live Virus Vaccines; Public Health and Animal Welfare Concerns



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Genetically Engineered and Modified Live Virus Vaccines;Public Health and Animal Welfare Concerns* by Michael W. Fox BVetMed,PhD,DSc.MRCVS 
*http://www.twobitdog.com/drfox/specialreport_Article.aspx?ID=273f53f4-bcdc-474f-a189-cca1d1a81c38*

This article is in the most recent issue of _Journal of the American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association_ Volume 29, Number 1.


----------

